# Critique my new blog posts??



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yellow

Got my new blog page up! If you need something a tad more entertaining than hitting your head with a hammer then here's the spot for you:blink:

http://www.painterforhire.ca/toronto-painting-blog

I rambled on about drywall/gas and chickens if anybody would get my opinion then it would be some peeps out here!!!

Tried to make an entertaining post about 18" rollers:no:

Oh well they tell me google is hungry so i feed google

Danke schon


----------



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

Jason,
I took a quick look and read some of it as my eyes are tired and ready to get some sleep.
It was done well. Congrats and nice work on it! :thumbup:
How many hours did you put into all that work?
Is this an ongoing thing that you keep adding to or does a "blog" (whatever that means these days, i am not totally sure) act like a website.
Either way, good work putting that together!!


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks

Blog as I understand it is a ongoing thing. sort of like a personal twitter with out as many updates 1 to 7 times a month!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Nobody will read it but it is great for Google ranking, except for one thing. You should be putting your anchor text links inside the paragraphs. You are not going to get the benefit the way you have it set up now as Google looks at a bunch of links together as a menu and does not give you the same juice as it does text links embedded. The layout is sweet and clean.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

What he said. ^^^:thumbsup:

I would add that they can be useful if you use them to answer common questions. If a customer asks you about using color, you could refer them to your blog with links to articles , suggestions, maybe an online color test. If they ask about a certain procedure, you could show them your Youtube video where you documented the proper way to do something, or samples of your faux work.

It is the same thing with being published in magazines or ezine, imagine saying to a customer, "I actually did a lot of research (or have experience) in this area, let me show you where I published it."


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Helpful !


----------

